# more weed cloth...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

grass yard (actually fescue) and am wondering if...

#1 mowed down to the dirt








#2 laid the weed cloth








#3 mulched it heavily









If I waited for the grass to dye off or at least wilt (will it?) and then cut small holes in for plantings.

*WILL I EVER SEE THE GRASS AGAIN?







*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you will.

Add a step 1A of spreading a grass killer on it. Then you may get a couple of years of no grass comming up where you poke plantings holes.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, the section in the middle with the loop in it is grassy. I weed eated it as low as possible, even thought of tilling it but too muddy. Going to rake it clean, roll down the Preen weed cloth I picked up at Sam's Club. Then cover with cedar mulch and lime (in town).








I am hoping to keep the weeds down to outlast the seed cycles.

I am debating on installing concrete roadbed over the planned ballast only method.... either way, I need to dig out the trenches under the PVC before laying the cloth...


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I have had good luck putting newspapers down first then the weed cloth, they dont seem to come up trough the newspapers.

tom h


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

In the 50 years I've been fighting weeds, there's been nothing that permanently keeps them out. I have had weeds grow up through a 2 inch thick blacktop sidewalk. Dirt and dust settling on mulch provides a "potting soil" for wind blown seeds or the undigested seeds that pass through birds. Same thing happens with weed cloth. The weeds grow on top of it. 

But Roundup and Spectricide come to the rescue; a cyclic routine of periodic spraying. It's easier to obliterate all vegetation than trying to be selective about it. 

Art


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

KILL IT ALL!









that is funny, and probably what I will end up doing by the end of this! hehe


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Newspapers eh Tom? Does it matter if I sneak in some of the waxed papers from the Sunday edition?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Kill it all, boy i feel like that some days. its raining now so we'll see.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had seeds deposited by birds in the ballast take root and flourish! 

Ya can't win! All I manage to do is slow the rate of falling behind! 

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

